# Авиация > Современность >  Новости о КУБике???...

## Griffon

Что-то давно не было никаких новостей о Су-27 КУБ, может кто располагает чем нибудь??? на каком этапе проект???

----------


## Nazar

Ни на каком :( КУБ на палубу уже пару лет не садился, да и палуба в дальнейшем не под него предусматривается, ровно как и не под Су-33.

----------


## Griffon

Вот это новость.... а ведь еще года два назад вроде говорили что КУБик может стать основным самолетом МА... +запращиком/разведчиком/АВАКСОМ и т.д. для Кузнецова... жаль... очень жаль...
А под что, если не секрет предусматривается палуба в дальнейшем???

----------


## Viggen

> Вот это новость.... а ведь еще года два назад вроде говорили что КУБик может стать основным самолетом МА... +запращиком/разведчиком/АВАКСОМ и т.д. для Кузнецова... жаль... очень жаль...
> А под что, если не секрет предусматривается палуба в дальнейшем???


Су-27 и его модификации непригодны для использования в качестве палубных истребителей. В перспективе планируется заменить Су-27К на новые МиГ-29К, которые сейчас делают для Индии.

----------


## Lupus Sapiens

> Су-27 и его модификации непригодны для использования в качестве палубных истребителей. В перспективе планируется заменить Су-27К на новые МиГ-29К, которые сейчас делают для Индии.


Да ну? Су-27 непригоден, а F-14 был пригоден? Бросьте.
Вот что непригодно, так это как раз перспектива всяких замен и выколачивание под них денег. С теми темпами НИОКР и производства, что существуют сейчас, достаточное количество МиГ-29К наделают аккурат к списанию "Кузнецова". Ну не нужен стране 1 (один) авианосец.

----------


## Viggen

> Да ну? Су-27 непригоден, а F-14 был пригоден? Бросьте.
> Вот что непригодно, так это как раз перспектива всяких замен и выколачивание под них денег. С теми темпами НИОКР и производства, что существуют сейчас, достаточное количество МиГ-29К наделают аккурат к списанию "Кузнецова". Ну не нужен стране 1 (один) авианосец.


F-14 создавался как палубный самолет, Су-27 - нет, и из-за этого у Су-27К бесконечное количество проблем.
Выколачывание денег под МиГ-29К - наиболее рациональная манера поведения с точки зрения МиГа. Су-27К все равно небоеспособен, так что с формальной точки зрения нужна замена. С неформальной точки зрения ясно, что все вопросы надо решать "по понятиям", а не руководствуясь абстрактными понятиями лучше/хуже.

----------


## Griffon

Клааассс... а нафига тогда принимали на вооружение именно Су-33??? Летали на них уже несколько лет... а сейчас опять все снова??? и когда эти 29К будут готовы для ВМФ РФ???, ведь даже для индусов вроде как пока еще нет машин...
И можно по-подробней насчет не пригодности Сушки, пожалуйста

----------


## Lupus Sapiens

> F-14 создавался как палубный самолет, Су-27 - нет, и из-за этого у Су-27К бесконечное количество проблем.


Несмотря на то, что F-14 создавался как палубник, количество проблем у него также было весьма велико, начиная от не совсем приличного веса и крайне малых наработок на отказ оборудования из-за жестких палубных посадок, заканчивая хреновыми двигателями.
Перечислите, пожалуйста, "бесконечное" количество проблем Су-27. Или, хотя бы, очень большое - свойственное именно палубному применению модификаций этой машины.




> Су-27К все равно небоеспособен, так что с формальной точки зрения нужна замена


. 

Скажем так, небоеспособен частично, и не из-за своих недостатков, а из-за отсутствия на "Кузнецове" катапульты и, как следствие, возможности взлёта с нормальной боевой и топливной нагрузкой.
Совершенно непонятно, каким образом эту проблему вылечит МиГ-29, в своей палубный реинкарнации также отличающийся бОльшим весом конструкции по сравнению с сухопутной, и не имеющий преимущества в тяговооруженности перед Су-27.

----------


## Жора

Преимущество в тяговооружённости у МИГа есть и перед Су-27, и перед Ф-14, и много ещё перед чем. Единственная проблема Су, как Вы правильно отметили, невозможность взлёта с конкретного корабля с полной боевой нагрузкой.
Недоброй памяти Ф-14, что как палубник, что как сухопутник, заслуженно пользуется репутацией летающего гроба. Это самолёт с едва ли не самым высоким уровнем смертности пилотов (не в результате боевых действий) за всю историю вражеских ВВС.

----------


## Nazar

> F-14 создавался как палубный самолет, Су-27 - нет, и из-за этого у Су-27К бесконечное количество проблем.


Вы если и слышали что-то, при пересказывании услышанного постарайтесь не путать теплое с мягким :evil: .Очень интересно слышать от человека очень далекого от этой темы и знакомого с ней по газетным очеркам, о несостоятельности, небоеспособности, проблемности и так далее.Я ничего подобного не слышал ни от одного летчика, летавшего и летающего на Су-27К,Су-33, а знаю я их практически всех, благо не так их в нашей стране много. А причины возможного отказа от Су-33 в пользу Миг-29К, лежат совсем в другой плоскости и с этой темой я невольно немного знаком, благо первый ЦНИИ ВМФ под боком и однакашник (один из самых близких друзей) служит именно в отделе связанным с авиацией.

----------


## Lupus Sapiens

> Преимущество в тяговооружённости у МИГа есть и перед Су-27, и перед Ф-14, и много ещё перед чем. Единственная проблема Су, как Вы правильно отметили, невозможность взлёта с конкретного корабля с полной боевой нагрузкой.
> Недоброй памяти Ф-14, что как палубник, что как сухопутник, заслуженно пользуется репутацией летающего гроба. Это самолёт с едва ли не самым высоким уровнем смертности пилотов (не в результате боевых действий) за всю историю вражеских ВВС.


Давайте прикинем.

МиГ-29К:
Макс. взлётная 22400, 
тяга 2х9400
итого 0.84
Су-27К:
Макс. взлётная 32000
тяга 2х12260
итого 0.77

Разница в тяговооружённости 0.07 (менее 0.1!). И при этом есть  существенный выигрыш Су-27К радиусе действия (в два раза), макс. экпл. перегрузке на 0.5 больше, возможности таскать Москиты... как ни крути, "сушка" получается куда более серьёзный самолёт, да ещё и многоцелевой, что для палубника очень важно.

Что до Ф-14, то недобрую память со стороны пилотов он заслужил, в основном, благодаря склонности двигателей к помпажированию (кажется, с этим частично справились только при переоборудовании в вариант D, и то далеко не всех Томкэтов), в остальном был не так уж и плох. А наипервейшими гробами были Ф-104 и Ф-4...

----------


## Viggen

> Клааассс... а нафига тогда принимали на вооружение именно Су-33??? Летали на них уже несколько лет... а сейчас опять все снова??? и когда эти 29К будут готовы для ВМФ РФ???, ведь даже для индусов вроде как пока еще нет машин...
> И можно по-подробней насчет не пригодности Сушки, пожалуйста


Су-27К (Су-33 он стал поже и исключительно из соображений "брэнда") не было альтернативы, так как первый МиГ-29К вообще не самолет, а летающий сапог. Заменят его или нет, значения не имеет, флота у России все равно не будет, так как нет моряков и некому их обучать. Поэтому я говорю о коммерческих соображениях МиГа.
МиГ-29К для Индии испытывается и через год-два будет полностью готов. Самолет он тоже не сахар, но нем наконец доработали все системы и у него теперь не рушится все БРЭО при каждой посадке, что является главным недостатком Су-33. В принципе он ничем не хуже, а даже чуть лучше Су-27, но БРЭО при полетах с палубы у него работает от случая к случаю.

----------


## Viggen

> возможности таскать Москиты... как ни крути, "сушка" получается куда более серьёзный самолёт, да ещё и многоцелевой, что для палубника очень важно.


Су-27К не может применять "Москиты". Это рекламный миф. Он вообще не может применять никакого оружия "по земле" кроме неуправляемых бомб.
При продавливании МиГ-29К Федоров будет нажимать на мифическое увеличение дальности, лучшую РЛС и высокую маневренность (из-за ОВТ). Это все бред, но шансы у него неплохие.

----------


## Lupus Sapiens

> Су-27К не может применять "Москиты". Это рекламный миф.


Главное, что он может его поднять и нести - стало быть, остаётся только доработать БРЭО. Потенциал имеется; у МиГа же и потенциала такого нет.




> При продавливании МиГ-29К Федоров будет нажимать на мифическое увеличение дальности, лучшую РЛС и высокую маневренность (из-за ОВТ). Это все бред, но шансы у него неплохие.


Дальность там увеличивать уже некуда - не раздувать же дальше гаргрот. Может, косметическими мерами на несколько процентов дальность и повысят, но до Су-27 всё равно ни в жизнь не дотянутся.




> флота у России все равно не будет, так как нет моряков и некому их обучать.


Авианосного - да. Надводный никогда особо силён тоже не был (в 20-м веке). Всегда основной силой нашего флота были РПКСН и многоцелевые лодки - и, слава богу, в последнее время деньги пошли именно в эту область. Хорошо, что не додумались заняться постройкой авианосцев, а доработали и заложили лодки следующего поколения. Так что флот будет.




> В принципе он ничем не хуже, а даже чуть лучше Су-27


Ну и чем он лучше-то?

----------


## Viggen

> Главное, что он может его поднять и нести - стало быть, остаётся только доработать БРЭО. Потенциал имеется; у МиГа же и потенциала такого нет.
> 
> Дальность там увеличивать уже некуда - не раздувать же дальше гаргрот. Может, косметическими мерами на несколько процентов дальность и повысят, но до Су-27 всё равно ни в жизнь не дотянутся.
> 
> Авианосного - да. Надводный никогда особо силён тоже не был (в 20-м веке). Всегда основной силой нашего флота были РПКСН и многоцелевые лодки - и, слава богу, в последнее время деньги пошли именно в эту область. Хорошо, что не додумались заняться постройкой авианосцев, а доработали и заложили лодки следующего поколения. Так что флот будет.
> 
> Ну и чем он лучше-то?


1. Су-27К не может взлететь с авианосца с "Москитом". Все это дело ограничилось подвеской макета под самолет на выставке.

2. А за МиГ Вы не говорите :) . Федоров уже подвесил макет "Яхонта" под МиГ-29К, только не на салоне, а перед высокими чинами. Знай наших :) .

3. Если МиГ-29К сделать из уникальных спецсплавов и заправить спецтопливом, дальность будет больше, чем у Су-27К. Вы не понимаете, что Федоров Мастер на такие дела, с заглавной буквы.

4. Флот состоит не из железяк, а людей, которые неоднократно ходили в походы. Таких матросов в русском флоте уже нет и не будет в будущем. Нынешние "походы" - очковтирательство.

5. Тем, что СУВ новее.

----------


## Lupus Sapiens

> 1. Су-27К не может взлететь с авианосца с "Москитом". Все это дело ограничилось подвеской макета под самолет на выставке.


А что ему мешает? Масса "Москита" меньше 4-х тонн, макс. боевая нагрузка у Су-33 6500. Можно облегчить машину на взлёте неполной заправкой и потом долить топлива в воздухе.




> 2. А за МиГ Вы не говорите :) . Федоров уже подвесил макет "Яхонта" под МиГ-29К, только не на салоне, а перед высокими чинами. Знай наших :) .


Понял, молчу :)




> 3. Если МиГ-29К сделать из уникальных спецсплавов и заправить спецтопливом, дальность будет больше, чем у Су-27К. Вы не понимаете, что Федоров Мастер на такие дела, с заглавной буквы.


Гы-гы :) 




> 4. Флот состоит не из железяк, а людей, которые неоднократно ходили в походы. Таких матросов в русском флоте уже нет и не будет в будущем. Нынешние "походы" - очковтирательство.


Если однажды этот флот откуда-то взялся, то ничто не помешает ему взяться и в будущем. Тем более, что деньги есть, а старый задел ещё не растрачен (в части подводного флота). Да и преемственность личного состава не утрачена (знаю, о чём говорю). 




> 5. Тем, что СУВ новее.


Тогда резоннее подогнать новое БРЭО к имеющимся и уже более-менее отработанным Су-33, тем более, что габариты наверняка позволят (сушка же покрупнее будет).

----------


## Nazar

> 4. Флот состоит не из железяк, а людей, которые неоднократно ходили в походы. Таких матросов в русском флоте уже нет и не будет в будущем. Нынешние "походы" - очковтирательство.


В первую очередь флот состоит из людей, которые в отличии от демагогов и пустозвонов, постоянно плюющих в сторону своей бывшей "Родины", пытаются в тех условиях, в которые их поставили, что-то сделать и небросают это тяжелое и неблагодарное последнее десятилетие дело. А матросов , ходящих в серьезные походы, действительно на флоте уже нет, ибо меняются они каждые два года   :Wink:  ,. моряки есть, пусть их и становится с каждым годом все меньще.

----------


## Вячеслав

напоминает ситуацию с Ми-28Н и Ка-50/52.  :evil: чё творится....

----------


## sss

полностью поддерживаю Nazar'а

однако позволю себе небольшую ремарку



> ... людей, которые ... пытаются в тех условиях, в которые их поставили, что-то сделать и небросают это тяжелое и неблагодарное последнее десятилетие дело.


Родина их и поставила в эти условия - правда, не "та самая", а нынешняя - вот ее как раз и можно брать в кавычки

как раз последние 5-6 лет подводники (особенно на ракетных крейсерах) живут вполне прилично - если говорить о денежной компенсации службы

----------


## Viggen

> А что ему мешает? Масса "Москита" меньше 4-х тонн, макс. боевая нагрузка у Су-33 6500. Можно облегчить машину на взлёте неполной заправкой и потом долить топлива в воздухе.
> 
> Если однажды этот флот откуда-то взялся, то ничто не помешает ему взяться и в будущем. Тем более, что деньги есть, а старый задел ещё не растрачен (в части подводного флота). Да и преемственность личного состава не утрачена (знаю, о чём говорю). 
> 
> Тогда резоннее подогнать новое БРЭО к имеющимся и уже более-менее отработанным Су-33, тем более, что габариты наверняка позволят (сушка же покрупнее будет).


1. Су-27К не может взлететь с авианосца с такой дурой под фюзеляжем.

2. Флот, особенно подводный, появился у СССР среди потоков пота и крови. Россия такие усилия себе позволить не может. Преемственность же личного состава как раз утрачена, особенно если говорить о нижних чинах. На том же "Курске" было много слабоподготовленных матросов, хотя героизм их от этого не блекнет.

3. Это конечно, но этим положено заниматься Комсомольску. А это совсем чужая касса.

----------


## Юрий

Естественно индусам необходимо осваивать подготовку к введению в свой строй, "нашего" авианосца (имею в виду "Ад.Горшкова"). 
И как приятно услышать  о 15 союзных республиках, а не об необходимости расширения НАТО в самостийной Украине.

----------


## AC

Российскую "Нитку" будут строить к 2010 г.:
июля 2007 /Интерфакс/ 
"До 2010 года в России будет построен тренажер для тренировки летчиков палубной авиации, заявил в понедельник журналистам в Петропавловске-Камчатском главнокомандующий Военно-морским флотом Российской Федерации адмирал флота Владимир Масорин. 
Тренажерный комплекс типа "НИТКА", который находится на Украине, будет построен в ближайшие два-три года в России. сказал В.Масорин. 
По его словам, "это стоит больших денег, но он нам необходим для тренировки летчиков, которые должны уметь садиться и взлетать с палубы авианосца". Он подчеркнул, что выделять каждый год большие финансовые средства Украине командование Военно-морского флота России позволить себе не может. 
Именно поэтому и было принято решение построить тренажерный комплекс типа "НИТКА" на территории Российской Федерации, сказал В.Масорин".
http://www.avia.ru/news/?id=1183972210

----------


## AC

*Последие новости от "НГ" про НИТКУ под Ейском:*
"...Как рассказал «НГ» один из экспертов Госдумы РФ, не пожелавший афишировать свою фамилию, строительство РЛС было утверждено решением президента РФ от 25 августа 2008 года и связано с развертыванием в Польше и Чехии объектов разрабатываемой Пентагоном системы противоракетной обороны США. Этим же решением президент утвердил план строительства в 2009–2012 годах учебного центра палубной авиации в Краснодарском крае. Стоимость строительства этого объекта за три года составит 5,734 млрд. руб".
http://www.ng.ru/politics/2008-10-20/3_kartblansh.html

----------

